
Walrus Operator in Python 3.8 - animeshg
https://medium.com/@animeshgaitonde/unleashing-the-power-of-walrus-operator-in-python-3-8-5c8c86cf6f09
======
lioeters
TL;DR:

> This new operator (:=) enables us to assign value to a variable in an
> expression

